# Pandora option for MyLink



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

I noticed other model Chevy's have the Pandora option on their MyLink but for some reason my Cruze does not. Anybody else have the option on their MyLink or did they take it off for 14?


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

I have it in my 13 and the wife has it in her 14

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Maybe it is different on the Diesel??


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

It should. Mine came with it. I'd talk to the dealer.


----------



## aharnak (Feb 25, 2013)

I also have it in my '14. Took me forever to figure out how to use it though.


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

I wonder if it is an update or something that I would have to do? It has stitcher, which is something I have never heard of.


----------



## CosmosGoat (Sep 23, 2013)

The icon shows up on my '14 TD but its gray and I can't select it. Anyone can help?


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

I don't even have the icon. When I plug my charger in and connect my phone it seems like the app works but if I just use bluetooth it isn't the app??? Super confused.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

CosmosGoat said:


> The icon shows up on my '14 TD but its gray and I can't select it. Anyone can help?


Is it installed on your phone?


----------



## BlkGrnetRS (Jul 21, 2013)

DieselMan33 said:


> I wonder if it is an update or something that I would have to do? It has stitcher, which is something I have never heard of.


It should show up right next to stitcher. Stitcher is a radio show/news/podcast app. I've never used it and don't know anyone who has.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

It does not show up next to stitcher. I have looked through all the menus and I cannot find it at all. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## MD5335 (Oct 16, 2012)

DieselMan33 said:


> It does not show up next to stitcher. I have looked through all the menus and I cannot find it at all.


I looked on the 2014 Cruz Mylink page and Pandora is there. MyLink Radio: Get to know your Chevrolet MyLink | Chevrolet

I'd suggest a phone call to the Mylink support line at 855-4-SUPPORT (855-478-7767)


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

Does the app only work if you phone is plugged into the car?


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Correct. Will not work over Bluetooth.

Did you go into the display options and reset the home screen so all apps are present?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

99_XC600 said:


> Correct. Will not work over Bluetooth.
> 
> Did you go into the display options and reset the home screen so all apps are present?


Pandora works via Bluetooth for me on my 13 but you lose bookmark and thumb up on screen. 

Stitcher should be in the same area as pandora from factory settings and they have to be on your phone. You also have to have wifi or cellular connection for them to work. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## DieselMan33 (Oct 13, 2013)

It works through bluetooth which I have been using the most. I did plug my phone in to charge it and the app did come up with the thumbs up and thumbs down. I guess won't worry about it since it needs to be plugged in to work, which I don't have it plugged in most of the time.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

DieselMan33 said:


> It works through bluetooth which I have been using the most. I did plug my phone in to charge it and the app did come up with the thumbs up and thumbs down. I guess won't worry about it since it needs to be plugged in to work, which I don't have it plugged in most of the time.


Yes Bluetooth won't work if the phone you want to Bluetooth is USB connected. If you have a phone and your wive/girlfriend/mistress/copilot had one then USB will win till you go through source. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Merc6 said:


> Pandora works via Bluetooth for me on my 13 but you lose bookmark and thumb up on screen.
> 
> Stitcher should be in the same area as pandora from factory settings and they have to be on your phone. You also have to have wifi or cellular connection for them to work.
> 
> ...


Dunno what you all are talking about. I NEVER use the USB, and I am ALWAYS using pandora. I have the thumbs up and down and bookmark and everything just fine over bluetooth.


----------



## endub (Jul 16, 2013)

Android or iPhone? 
My buddy is a salesman, said droids work better with Pandora. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Android. Galaxy s4 with Android 4.3 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Luigi said:


> Dunno what you all are talking about. I NEVER use the USB, and I am ALWAYS using pandora. I have the thumbs up and down and bookmark and everything just fine over bluetooth.


2013 with iPhone 5s doesn't let me thumbs up Bluetooth. I can try again later today and take i pic if it lets me. I drive for 6-8 hrs 1 way so I usually leave it USB so LTE and Bluetooth don't kill the battery by the time I arrive. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## mph (Dec 27, 2013)

No Pandora icon at all, not even grayed out in my 2014 Cruze Diesel with Mylink and Navigation. Built in Dec 2013. Dealer re-load new radio software but icon still didn't show and now re-ordering the entire radio module to swap it out for me. Doesn't sound right: something like this is always in the software. I think it is a bug in the latest software release. If we report this to the GM infortainment hotline or through the dealership GM will fix it in the next software release I am sure. Just have to wait it out. It should be a simple bug fix. They probably fixed something else in the current software release that inadvertently suppressed this particular app. This could happen in any product today that has depended so much on the software. Other than that my Stitcher is working fine so is playing Pandora through bluetooth but without Pandora interface.

I love my Chevy Cruze Diesel. Great low end torque that makes it fun to drive. On the expressway it is as quite as my BMW.


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

My 2014 1LT has the Pandora icon. I have my phone connected via BT and after about 30 seconds after the car starts and everything syncs up my Pandora button is enable and it works through my phone just fine. Thumbs and bookmarks and all.

I am, however, having an issue Pandora randomly stopping or not connecting. My troubleshooting has led me to believe it's the Pandora app on my phone and not MyLink, I'm working with Pandora support to get it figured out.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey Everybody,

If you have any questions regarding your MyLink system, I would recommend contacting our infotainment team and they would be happy to look into this concern for you. Here is their number, 855-478-7767. 

Sincerely, 

Jonathan A. (Assisting Jackie)
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

mph said:


> No Pandora icon at all, not even grayed out in my 2014 Cruze Diesel with Mylink and Navigation. Built in Dec 2013. Dealer re-load new radio software but icon still didn't show and now re-ordering the entire radio module to swap it out for me. Doesn't sound right: something like this is always in the software. I think it is a bug in the latest software release. If we report this to the GM infortainment hotline or through the dealership GM will fix it in the next software release I am sure. Just have to wait it out. It should be a simple bug fix. They probably fixed something else in the current software release that inadvertently suppressed this particular app. This could happen in any product today that has depended so much on the software. Other than that my Stitcher is working fine so is playing Pandora through bluetooth but without Pandora interface.
> 
> I love my Chevy Cruze Diesel. Great low end torque that makes it fun to drive. On the expressway it is as quite as my BMW.


 MPH, did this ever get resolved? I have the same problem with my MyLink as well. No pandora icon, no fuel price/locator icon, no weather icon or movie icon. Dealer is going to reflash radio next Monday.
I just picked the car up today, drove it home, found the icons missing, found this thread, called Infotainment team, was directed to go to dealer, dealer got on Internet and found same thread on here, called infotainment team, was told to reflash radio. So, here we are.


----------

